# Need Best Option for Review Class



## madhavok (Jun 2, 2011)

Any feedback on review classes either online or in the NYC area. I need to get ready for Fall 2011. Any review classes that follow the exam format would be great.

PERC NYC

MGI

Irving Institute of Technology

GA Tech

Villanova

School of PE


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 2, 2011)

madhavok said:


> Any feedback on review classes either online or in the NYC area. I need to get ready for Fall 2011. Any review classes that follow the exam format would be great.
> PERC NYC
> 
> MGI
> ...


Hello madhavok and welcome to EB.com. Since you didn't mention what discipline you are planning to take and it isn't listed in your info, I will assume you will be taking the PE power exam. If that is the case, have a look at this thread which has some good discussion on a few of the review courses you mentioned. Also, see the links I posted in that thread for more in-depth feedback specifically on the GA Tech online course. This is the course I took and I do recommend it. Hope that helps.


----------



## bingcrosbyb (Jun 2, 2011)

Being out of school 5 years, I found the Georgia Tech review course to be very helpful in remembering topics long forgotten.


----------



## sc57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Class of '79. In first attempt of PE I scored 47. Then took GA tech on line review class, second attempt PASS. I will recommend it. Good luck.


----------



## patelpe (Jun 7, 2011)

I took GA Tech PE Power Review course online and passed the test. Prof. Russ Callen is very responsive. I do recommend it.

I used multiple books and one of them is from Irvin Institute of Tech. PE ( Electrical) License Review manual Vol-1 by C.V. Chelapati. This book has longer example pertian to old exam format however it will clear the concepts which helped me in passing the exam.


----------



## patelpe (Jun 7, 2011)

I took GA Tech PE Power Review course online and passed the test. Prof. Russ Callen is very responsive. I do recommend it.

I used multiple books and one of them is from Irvin Institute of Tech. PE ( Electrical) License Review manual Vol-1 by C.V. Chelapati. This book has longer example pertian to old exam format however it will clear the concepts which helped me in passing the exam.


----------

